# DigiCam Hunt: Plz advice!



## speedyguy (Jan 20, 2008)

i love digit....n this is y i do....m expecting some good advices frm the digitians abt a digital camera purchase....m desperately in need of this....

my budget is very basic of max 10k(slightly stretchable)...i guess ts only abt upto 8mp....

i was a sony cybershot fan but my budget might take me elsewhr too...so plz suggest me a good camera within budget.....iv seen canon is cheaper than sony but cant undstand which is better....i may not get 8mp from sony in 10k but canon mit come in....sony starts wit 7.2mp for 8k...

ps: if this thread is a repeater plz lemme know....

thanx in advance

Enjoy~!


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 20, 2008)

Canon Power Shot range is good for lower end cameras... best bang for the buck


----------



## shashank_re (Jan 20, 2008)

Dude go and get yourself *Canon A710 IS* 
Unbeatable performance and it is available @~12k(grey mkt with 3mnths warranty).
 I have purchased one around 6 months back and iam extremely happy with it.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 20, 2008)

anyway check out this site first *www.dpreview.com/


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 20, 2008)

@shashank_re: hw much mp n hws clarity...

all m concerned is my budget and clarity ofcourse

Enjoy~!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 20, 2008)

Nikon s51c Rs. 10.9k with 1 GB card  .. oh.. of course, without paper


----------



## kpmsivachand (Jan 20, 2008)

Check out this:*www.livingroom.org.au/photolog/news/which_digital_camera_brand_is_most_popular.php


----------



## chicha (Jan 20, 2008)

its not clear what the purpose of the cam is. if its daily use, then go for any Canon, you will get the best price/performance range here.
It will fulfill all your needs. And in canon you can upgrade your lens.

things you need to look for a cam is

ISO settings (Higher the better) allows you to take sharper photos in low light
Image Stability      corrects the shake of the cam
Macro mode          lets you take super close ups of bugs,flowers etc(national geographic type )


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 21, 2008)

thanx for info dude...well usage is just like a normal camera...daily basis but should get higher resolution (atleast 1600*1200 type) pics with sufficient clarity....plus a proper flash 2 get nice pix at dark areas....plus a decent zoom...is it only abt megapixel or other things shud i luk fr

ps: any site wich tells price(INR) n specs of them...meanwhile m googling for it...

thanx

Enjoy~!


----------



## chicha (Jan 21, 2008)

the best thing for you to do is to go to any of the BIG showrooms and take a look at your self.

the res you want i think is a 16:9 ratio, the canon i have does not have this option but my sony has.

so you need to have lots of time and patience to buy a nice cam. go to shops ask them for a demo. see what you like, make a note of it and then go some where else. at the end of the day you will be able to narrow it down to 3-4 models. then you can google.


----------



## shashank_re (Jan 21, 2008)

Dude A710 IS is 7.1mpx It has excellent image clarity even in low light conditions. And the best part,it has 6X Optical Zoom!
 Search in the net for its reviews


----------

